# Dally and Tsuka



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Soooooo..... it's been a long long time since i've been able to post photos. so please, enjoy (but don't be too surprised if you see several threads for the photos i've had waiting to be posted since last November....)


we've been introducing Mango to the tiels for out of cage time, because he is getting bullied too much by his sister and he's very laid back and mellow with the tiels. They're okay with him, he basically follows them around and pilfers their food.




























































































































































more coming next post


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still more coming


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still a few more


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

last bit should be up next


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy moly!  Lol, I'm on my phone and the photos aren't showing up but I'll have a look later.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

...... this is just the first batch. just from this last week. i've got photos backed up from November, waiting to be posted.... :/ it might take a few days to get them all, if i do ALL. i might, just because i miss posting photos so much lol


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your photos are beautiful as always. I particularly like the foraging ones.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wood ledge, with holes drilled part way through. then stuff pellets inside the holes. its by far the favourite foraging toy in their cage, aside from the foraging cups


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## madyrocksin (Dec 10, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are just too cute!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Those are some amazing photos 

I love the bath dance ones


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of beautiful photo's and really like the black and white ones too. Looking forward to more.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

wow - gorgeous pics as always!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got the rest coming lol it has taken over 8 hours to upload all the photos off my external hard drive


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Great pics! Love those pearls!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are those *boobies* I see on Tsuka?! 

They are all beautiful photos. I love the foraging shelf, but if I put that in my cages then the holes would be filled with poop eventually....and I don't think I'd ever get it out of them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

.... he outgrew his bra, leave him alone 

he's flying more, but hes LAZY! finds a place to perch and wont get off his butt after. i make him fly around the room, mango follows him around, which makes him fly. doesnt help he does have a natural crease in those feathers... it makes it look worse lol

cleaning, i use a mini screw driver to get food bits out of the whole, then soak it in hot boiling water for a bit, scrub it all off with a good scrubby. then i rinse it off with running water to flush debris out. then bake it. i bake it til its dry


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well..Allie is still a bit thin. Her body is still catching up from the malnourishment, and she has creases like Tsuka does. So even thin birds can have what looks like boobies.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still, he is a bit heavy, so he does need to fly more. he can do up to 4 rounds around the room before becoming grounded lol


----------

